# Springs In or Springs Out?



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

Looking for the collective opinion on this. When using a plunge router that is dedicated to a table, do you remove the springs?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I didn't.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

That's 50/50 thing for most,,some router don't need the springs remove,you are moving the router up or down by a 1" or so most of the time..
But some of the big routers need the springs removed because they are 15 lbs.plus...and a hard to adjust if the springs are in,, but I must say once you take the out that's it the norm...it now a router for table only..


I would suggest you don't take them out..but if you have more than one router go for it 



========



Twill57 said:


> Looking for the collective opinion on this. When using a plunge router that is dedicated to a table, do you remove the springs?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Tom,

It depends on the router. Some do, some don't.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I personally remove the springs but I would suggest that you try both ways and settle for whichever feels best for YOU.


----------



## nblumert (Jan 21, 2009)

I took the spring out of my router, but it is a dedicated table router. It makes it much easier to adjust without the spring. The manual also said to take it out if it were going under a table. For the hand held one, I left the spring in.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

For hand held use Nick, It's essential to have the springs in place so that if anything goes wrong, the cutter will be safely returned to the housing.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There is no one correct answer since all routers are different. Which model do you have Tom? That is the key to getting a good answer.


----------



## FXST01 (Jan 28, 2007)

I took the springs out of my table mounted router, makes it easier to adjust height wise, plus with the springs in, it kept lifting the router plate when the fence was removed off of it. So I say springs out.


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mike, I guess I should have been a little more specific with my post. I was curious about what others did and why. 

I currently use the Hitachi M12V and I removed the springs. Previously, I used a Makita 3612, again no springs. I do not use a router lift or above the table adjustment. I removed the springs for ease of height adjustment.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Twill57 said:


> Looking for the collective opinion on this. When using a plunge router that is dedicated to a table, do you remove the springs?


Y E S....

The router ( and gravity) will pull the router down from the table and in any case, you don't use it as a plunge router, more as a fixed based, but easily adjusted router.

James


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom, removing the springs is recommended for both the Hitachi and the Makita mentioned. There are other brands such as the Triton that specificly say not to remove the springs. With so many routers world wide we do our best to get you the right answer for your situation.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

No comment required for first shot, the second one illustrates why the Triton router is so poor for plunge routing, ONE very long spring makes for an extremely poor plunge action, but as I've said many times, in the table, it is a super performer.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> Tom, removing the springs is recommended for both the Hitachi and the Makita mentioned. There are other brands such as the Triton that specificly say not to remove the springs. With so many routers world wide we do our best to get you the right answer for your situation.


Mike,From the Triton Router manual...

The specifically tell you to remove the spring if using inverted and have designed the end cap to make it easy.

REMOVABLE PLUNGE SPRING
The Plunge Spring can be quickly removed to
reduce effort when adjusting plunge depth
while mounted upside down.
1. Set the router to the top of its plunge
range and engage the plunge lock
lever (15).
2. Loosen the small screw next to the Plunge
Spring Cap (14) a few turns. Twist the cap
slightly anti-clockwise to remove it.
Hold the cap firmly while releasing
tension from the spring to prevent
the cap from shooting up.
3. Remove the
spring and store in
a safe place.
4. Replace the plunge
spring cap and
re-tighten the screw.
Ensure the plunge spring is re-fitted
when using the router freehand


I have removed the spring from my Triton TRA001 and have had no problems.

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry for jumping over the top. Harry.

I now see that you had already responded.

James


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

James, I could be mistaken about it but I recall one of the Triton models instructions said to leave the springs in place. It does not make much sense for them to include a plunge spring since their routers are designed to be table mounted. Then again, it's Oz engineering.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Oz engineering*



Mike said:


> Then again, it's Oz engineering.


Mike,

The quotes and Harry's scan are direct from the manuals .

I have the MFO001 and TRA001 manual and they both say the same..

Maybe we Ozzies are more used to being upside-down....:haha: :haha:

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Then again, it's Oz engineering.".........at it's very best Mike!
__________________


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

harrysin said:


> No comment required for first shot, the second one illustrates why the Triton router is so poor for plunge routing, ONE very long spring makes for an extremely poor plunge action, but as I've said many times, in the table, it is a super performer.


Harry,

Is the pen included with the spring or an option :jester:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

"Is the pen included with the spring or an option'

Good one Barry.

Next time Harry, you have to use one of those checkered rulers the Police use in the evidence photos.....

James


----------



## nblumert (Jan 21, 2009)

harrysin said:


> For hand held use Nick, It's essential to have the springs in place so that if anything goes wrong, the cutter will be safely returned to the housing.


Harry, I would never use the router for hand held use if it didnt have the spring in place.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nick, it was just this sentence which made me wonder if the reason for leaving the springs in was that you just couldn't be bothered to take them out, I had no intention of insulting your intelligence, it's just safer to be sure.

"For the hand held one, I left the spring in."


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Springs in or out on table mounted Elu mof177/Dewalt DW625e ?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

ANY router mounted below a table will be easier to adjust with the springs removed, whether the adjustment is by hand or with the aid of a lifter, be this mechanical or motorised.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks. Springs now out of the DeWalt. It is in a Jessem router raiser, but easier is easier.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I'm sorry you killed/pass away,, the best part of having a plunge router 

The router in the table can be pulled out and can still be used as a plunge router with the router still on the mounting plate ,if the springs are still in place but once remove it's dead for a plunge router..

Many like to put a BIG router in the table and now and then they need a big router for a hvy.duty job..(to swing a big bits) but without the springs in place it's no longer a opt. 

But I know you do it backwards..you put the small router in table and keep the big one for plunge router jobs,,just like driving on the wrong side of the road..  LOL <<>>

"It's fine to disagree with other members as long as you respect their opinions." 
MIKE
Senior Moderator

=======




harrysin said:


> ANY router mounted below a table will be easier to adjust with the springs removed, whether the adjustment is by hand or with the aid of a lifter, be this mechanical or motorised.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

The springs are out of my table mounted DW625. But it is not dead as a plunge router; the spring removal process is not irreversible! It is however, a hassle and that should be taken into consideration if you do frequent plunge routing and want/need to use the same router for both. But dead? I don't think so!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frank

You will need to change your name to,,JC and one of the boys  LOL LOL


=====


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm surprised at your answer Bj, YOU have more routers than many shops keep in stock!, so you obviously aren't speaking for yourself. A soon as anyone becomes hooked on routing, they keep one dedicated to table use, in any case, as I'm on record as saying, routers are so cheap in the US that I simply don't understand why the US hasn't caught up with the rest of the world and have only PLUNGE routers that can do BOTH jobs.


----------



## nblumert (Jan 21, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Nick, it was just this sentence which made me wonder if the reason for leaving the springs in was that you just couldn't be bothered to take them out, I had no intention of insulting your intelligence, it's just safer to be sure.
> 
> "For the hand held one, I left the spring in."


Harry, no worries. I wasn't insulted at all, it would take a lot more than that.


----------

